# Almond Tarts from "Cyrano"



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

The thread about medievel cooking got me starting on this-how to write recipes in verse? I finally found it! Rageneau's poem " A Recipe for Making Almond Tarts" from the play Cyrano De Bergerac by Edmond Rostand (translated by Anthony Burgess).

Rageneau is the local pastry chef at whose bakery Cyrano meets Roxana. Rageneau is very fond of poetry and hosts a meeting of fellow poets to discuss. He then reads his latest composition:

A Recipe for Making Almond Tarts

Poised on steady legs, 
First your poet begs
Several eggs.
Froth them to a mousse,
And then introduce
Lemon juice.
Shimmmering like silk,
Aromatic milk
Of Almonds will c-
-ome next. And next prepare
Pastry light as air
To coat with care
Each pretty pastry mold,
Which sweetly will enfold
The liquid gold.
Smile- a father, fond,
Wave your fiery wand,
Bake till blond.
Melting mouths and hearts, 
Ummmmm, saliva starts-
Almond tarts!


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

OMG Foodnfoto,

I'm so impressed! This is a wild effort, congratulations!

I just love it!


----------

